# Dimmer Control With SSC-32 and VSA



## CarlBear (Oct 3, 2008)

With 6 months to go, I feel it's time to start working on this year's haunt.

I want to take it to the next level. I am currently using VSA and the SSC-32 card and it works with out flaw. I see that the VSA software has a dimmer selection and was wondering if anyone has experience using this...Do I need another card to control the actual dimming. I am having a hard time finding info on this and any help would be much appreciated...
Thanks


----------



## slicerd (Nov 13, 2009)

VSA can control DMX lights which have dimming and many other features but that is not a cheap route to go. The DMX dongle is $50 itself and more for any lights. VSA also works with parallel port relays but no dimming on those just on or off. If anybody else knows a way to dim lights with VSA I would be interested to hear it.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Use a servo to turn a dimmer switch?


----------

